# Problem mit der OOP



## Icewind (18. Sep 2004)

Ich hab ein Problem mit der OOP und das wäre das ich sie irgendwie nie ganz verstanden habe. Ich designemeine Programme im moment so das sie eine Stern Topologie haben dh. es gibt eine Klasse die heist Core diese beherbergt eine Instanz der Klasse Gui und noch andere Klassen. Tja und wenn zb. die Gui etwas zu melden hat dann ruft sie eine static Funktion der Core auf und diese feranlasst dann alle möglichen sachen. Aber das ist doch keine OOP oder?? Naja wäre froh wenn mir jemand das beantworten könnte und vieleicht gibts hier auch noch einen Buchtipp bzw ein Online Tutorial, damit ich mir das Thema OOP anschauen kann.


----------



## Beni (18. Sep 2004)

Wann immer irgendwo "static" steht, hast du den Bereich der OOP verlassen... (okeee, das ist ein bisschen übertrieben  ).

Übergib doch dem Gui-Objekt eine Referenz auf das Core, dann musst du nicht mehr über statische Methoden gehen, sondern kannst direkt Core verwenden.


```
public class Gui{
  public Gui( Core core ){
    core.doSomething();
  }
}
```


----------



## Icewind (18. Sep 2004)

hm ja das geht auch....

naja ncoh ein problem das ich hab ist mehr oder weniger das ich naja mal ein beispiel:

das nächste programm das ich schreiben will ist ein ftp client.

die Klassen die es geb wird sind eine Gui und Subklassen der Gui, einen Kern mit dem verbindung aufbauen, und threads zum file hochladen, tja und das wars eigentlich schon. Und da denk ich mir irgendwie das kann doch nicht OO Programmiert sein oder??


----------



## Beni (18. Sep 2004)

Wieso nicht? Ein Objekt muss ja nichts greiffbares wie ein "Haus" sein, sondern kann auch irgendwas abstraktes eine "Verbindung" sein... ich seh da irgendwie dein Problem nicht.


----------



## Icewind (19. Sep 2004)

hm naja verwirrt mich ja nur etwas da in allen beispielen immer halt häuser tiere und so verwendet werden naja werd mal so weitercoden wie ich das grad mach, danke


----------

